# F&T



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

on my way up to F&T right now, three hour drive. anything special I should look at?

Hey Grif if you have time give me a call 586 604-3883


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the call, John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG ..... you two have it bad!!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

got to go to Gaylord anyway, but your right we jumped in all the way!!! its nice having my laptop on while im driving. snowing like crazy going throgh Flnt now


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Leave the credit card in the car when you get to the parking lot. :lol::lol: 
They have a nice place. Only bad thing I can say I wish thery were closer to the Highway. :evil:


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

just went into a fur exchange I think it was something like F&H off of 65 south of Hale and got a great fleshing seminar from Dave great guy learned a ton.. anyone in the area stop by very cool place. back on my way to F&T and I am bringing in the credit card...

Wish season wasnt on the ending days!!!!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well was it just like walking into Cabela's to pick up....... you know maybe some new gloves or a pair of new boots........ uhhh and walk out later thinking....uhhh ok how am I going to hide this $600.00 transaction or receipt from the wife when I told her I was stopping in there to pick up some new boots???:lol::lol::lol: lol. F n T is way to addicting for me!!!! They make it way too easy to spend my money there!!!!:lol::lol: You know a mouse click here and a mouse click there and a day later it's a box at your front door.:lol: So good luck and hopefully you didn't get your card red hot from swiping!!

Eric


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, but what is F&T?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

A trapping supply store in Northeast Michigan by Alpena. Lots of people LOVE them.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Big Cans said:


> I'm sorry, but what is F&T?


 
There is a green banner at the top of this page. ^


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

YEP, I am on a first name basis with the guys at F&T.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Just got my Beaver Tail wallet from them & it's awesome. Also some berkshire disposable stakes, next is the heavy duty trapping hip boots. Anyone tried them out & if so whats the report!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You're welcome D&D. Tell us what goodies you got.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Hope i'm wrong,but,thought they closed their store :sad: Only sell thru the web-site.Anyone know for sure?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Don't know, knew they quit buying fur, that's it.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

they're just not open as much.

It is J&K by Hale. Ralph owns it, nice guy.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

well bad news and good news. bad news is they are closed monday thur thusday.... good news they let me in bought some berk. tie outs a fleshing board a release pole streatcher for the **** some swivels and a bottle of tanner. sorry about the typing I am just driving home at tawas now major snow storm since gaylord got the laptop on my lap... been a long day


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like it worked out for you!!! Let me guess you just stopped in for a few swivels....:lol::lol:

Eric


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

After the way I feel right now, getting my first **** under my belt and frank m doing a 101 in person. I have a **** on a board and would be close to broke if I got started in a place like f&t. The knife, board... I have a bad habit of jumping in 100% when I find something I like. I'm trying to hold off ordering, cause once I do...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

and 42 minutes from the upnorth property!

:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------

